# Have not driven in over 6 mos and now perm deactivated



## Bernice Jenkins (Dec 4, 2016)

I have not driven for Lyft in probably over 6 months. The last time I logged in was in January to get my tax information and my account was normal and active. Today, I just decided to log in to update my phone number since I got a new phone. When I logged in, it says my account is permanently deactivated due to allegedly violating the terms of service and Community guidelines. It said the deactivation has already been reviewed and cannot be reversed. WTF? How can they deactivate me for allegedly violating the terms of service and Community guidelines when I haven't even driven since September of last year? And as of January my account was fine. I never received any type of notice or email from them either. I sent an email asking why I'm deactivated and what the alleged violations are but I also know Lyft generally doesn't give you a reason. I don't understand how they can deactivate me when I haven't even driven for them in months. Has it happened to anybody else? Any suggestions?


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Seems capricious and arbitrary! I’d investigate were I you.


----------



## Bernice Jenkins (Dec 4, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Seems capricious and arbitrary! I'd investigate were I you.


Yes i agree. I have emailed but not sure how else to investigate. Any suggestions?


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Almost certainly a driving record item. They appear to have a moving target, probably based on insurance premium savings, about what violation causes deactivation and also how far back they are required to go. None of this info is ever made public, for all we know, a driver FICO score could factor in. There is no transparency and no oversight.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

You’re not telling the whole story.


----------



## Bernice Jenkins (Dec 4, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> You're not telling the whole story.


Believe whatever you want. I did tell the whole story.



fairsailing said:


> Almost certainly a driving record item. They appear to have a moving target, probably based on insurance premium savings, about what violation causes deactivation and also how far back they are required to go. None of this info is ever made public, for all we know, a driver FICO score could factor in. There is no transparency and no oversight.


Hmm nothing new has happened and driving record is good. Hopefully they will tell me what the prob is.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Go to a hub and find out.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Hmm you sure you didn't, oh, LOSE a phone sometime lately?

Since you were updating your phone number... maybe someone found it and played with the Lyft app a little, without your knowledge?


Oh and OPTION #2:
Your new operator sold you a blacklisted ex-driver's or ex-scammer-pax phone number.


And, less likely but also possible OPTION #3:
Did you buy a used/refurb/blemish/openbox phone? They also ban by IMEI, previous guy to stick his filthy SIM into your handset coulda been on a naughty list...


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

1. Background check popped up with something negative.

2. Haven't driven in 6 months, why do you care?


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Bernice Jenkins said:


> Yes i agree. I have emailed but not sure how else to investigate. Any suggestions?


Visit the nearest pink hub


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

so you know . if you do not drive at least 1 time in 3 months your account expires you need to start all over . just like a new driver . my info is directly from lift .


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> so you know . if you do not drive at least 1 time in 3 months your account expires you need to start all over . just like a new driver . my info is directly from lift .


LOL not at all. I've "gone fishing" for much longer periods of time and I was never deactivated. Just be sure to upload any document that is nearing expiration.


----------



## Fritz Duval (Feb 4, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> so you know . if you do not drive at least 1 time in 3 months your account expires you need to start all over . just like a new driver . my info is directly from lift .


Didnt drive for Uber and Lyft for 1 year, still active on both platforms


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Fritz Duval said:


> Didnt drive for Uber and Lyft for 1 year, still active on both platforms


Almost the same here.. 4 or 5 months not driving for uber and over a year not driving for Lyft.. Opened app, updated documents, and started driving like I never stopped..


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

So you haven't driven with them in six months so they deactivate you, and now you are pissed because they rejected you. 
Reminds me of a girlfriend I had about 30 years ago. I didn't call her for six months but when I did, she didn't want to go out with me anymore. Took me a year to get over her.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Sounds like a great opportunity to sign up for Uber


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

fairsailing said:


> Almost certainly a driving record item. They appear to have a moving target, probably based on insurance premium savings, about what violation causes deactivation and also how far back they are required to go. None of this info is ever made public, for all we know, a driver FICO score could factor in. There is no transparency and no oversight.


They can't use FICO score for this, I had bad credit and they never checked my credit report. Drivers don't even authorize them for credit report check anyways. Not like they are financing us anything.

And yes you are right they need to have clean record drivers to save on insurance premiums, otherwise they would have people with bad driving records driving for Lyft.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Bernice Jenkins said:


> I have not driven for Lyft in probably over 6 months. The last time I logged in was in January to get my tax information and my account was normal and active. Today, I just decided to log in to update my phone number since I got a new phone. When I logged in, it says my account is permanently deactivated due to allegedly violating the terms of service and Community guidelines. It said the deactivation has already been reviewed and cannot be reversed. WTF? How can they deactivate me for allegedly violating the terms of service and Community guidelines when I haven't even driven since September of last year? And as of January my account was fine. I never received any type of notice or email from them either. I sent an email asking why I'm deactivated and what the alleged violations are but I also know Lyft generally doesn't give you a reason. I don't understand how they can deactivate me when I haven't even driven for them in months. Has it happened to anybody else? Any suggestions?


They may have found something in your records.Did you agree to a new background check?


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> so you know . if you do not drive at least 1 time in 3 months your account expires you need to start all over . just like a new driver . my info is directly from lift .












RIP Charlie Murphy.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

ok then lyft support is incorrect. this is what they told me.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

If they have deactivated your account or terminated your contract with them, they have to give you a reason why, such as telling you they found something negative in your background screen (and provide a copy of your background check), or perhaps your vehicle documents are out of date (will be noted in the Lyft app), ride acceptance rate too low, driver rating too low, reports from pax about your/your vehicle, etc.

For a couple of months in early 2016, I drove regularly and full-time. I did not drive after April 2016 through this month, May 2018. My driver account was not active, but all I had to do was update my vehicles, documents, and some personal info (pic and something else, I forgot), and they approved me to drive again within approx 3-5 days.


----------



## WhyaskWhy? (Jan 4, 2017)

Bernice Jenkins said:


> Yes i agree. I have emailed but not sure how else to investigate. Any suggestions?


 It may have something to do with the new driver agreement they sent out via the app a few weeks ago. IDK, for sure.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> ok then lyft support is incorrect. this is what they told me.


Man, I hadn't driven in a good 10 months. Documents expired & everything....uploaded my inspection/insurance, was up & driving on my old account all in the same day. You believe everything Donald Trump says too?


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> Man, I hadn't driven in a good 10 months. Documents expired & everything....uploaded my inspection/insurance, was up & driving on my old account all in the same day. You believe everything Donald Trump says too?


Whats Trump have to do with it?


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Matty760 said:


> Whats Trump have to do with it?


Just using him as an example, feel free to insert anyone you know of, who's been accused of lying excessively.


----------

